# Ryan 264 Gas Trimmer



## Hec In Omaha (Oct 15, 2012)

Howdy All,

I just finished restoring an Old Ryan 264 gas trimmer. There is one thing that bugs me about this thing and that is the muffler outlet touches the ground if I set it on the ground. This makes adjusting the carb a pain because you have to hold the trimmer in the air otherwise the engine is choked off by blocking the outlet of the muffler. Does anyone know of a fix for this? I pulled up diagrams for this thing and it didin't have a stand for the rear. I think I will have to make something. up.


----------



## cdestuck (Feb 6, 2013)

Does that model have a split shaft. If so, can you rotate it 180 degrees and that might sit the engine angle differently as to keep the exhaust port off the ground. OR, why not put a short piece of 2x6 on the ground, sit the engine on it.


----------

